
Ask HN: SaaS startup with open sourcing the code? - KingOfCoders
Hello HNers, after several startups I&#x27;m planning a startup were the code is open source and developed (also) by the users of the startup.<p>How would you do this? AGPL? What would be your concerns?<p>Thanks for any input from the community, especially if you have done that before.
======
techjuice
Having a SaaS with open source code is possible, but probably best to consult
with an attorney to insure the license being used is going to match up with
your business plans.

------
gdiocarez
I have seen a similar process on some open-source blockchain projects where
they just award people who fix issues within the code.

------
zzo38computer
You could use AGPL and offer an additional commercial license, which is what
Artifex does with Ghostscript.

------
verdverm
A restrictive license will restrict adoption. Don't expect much help until
there is traction

~~~
KingOfCoders
What do you mean with adoption?

~~~
verdverm
It means companies will not let their employees use software licensed with
restrictive or uncommon licenses, even if free, they are automatically red
flagged. So you immediately eliminate a large and profitable segment users.

~~~
KingOfCoders
Thanks!

